# What is your favorite spinning reel?



## Troutchaser

For me it's either the Shimano Sustain FG or the Daiwa Certate. What is your favorite?


----------



## sbreech

Shimano sustain 1000FA. Number 2 is a pflueger patriarch - the smallest one.


----------



## tadluvadd

Abu Garcia Orra S30 matched with a VANETTA rod. Pflueger 2nd.


----------



## BassBlaster

Ive always liked the Shimano Sahara but they recently switched to graphite frames and spools from aluminum on this model AND raised the price. I'm buying a new combo this weekend and will be looking at the Pflueger President for this reason.


----------



## 10fish

I have owned a bunch and I am now sold on the Shamino Symetre 2500 rear drag with fish fighting quick adjust. For me the best hundo I have ever spent on fishing stuff. But to each his own....................


----------



## WalleyeMike23

Pfluger president. Have one thats 10 years old and still smooth as new. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## luredaddy

The Zebco Cardinal #4, the green ones, have served me well for many many years. The Redfish in Florida have really put them to the test this winter and they have passed with flying colors, again. John


----------



## Bassbme

Shimano Saros 3000F. It's hard for me to imagine a better reel. Especially for the price. Awesome reels.


----------



## buckzye11

My favorite now is a Pfluger Supreme 35... still breaking it in, but it feels just as good as my Symetre when it was new. Still have to see how it's longevity is, but smooth as silk now. BTW the Symetre is 10 years old and still a nice reel.


----------



## cpvwj

Hands down for the money, the new shimano symmetre. For 100 bucks its a good bang for the buck.


----------



## James F

Symmetre is my favorite 2500 and the 3000 and my brothers Saro's 2500


----------



## fredg53

Im cheap i have five presidents none have falled me from steel to any bass 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gone Wishin

+1 on the president. No better reel for the price

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection

I have a couple Mitchell 300's from when I was a kid. Once you learn how to replace the bail spring once in a while, their really reliable.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb

I have never used anything but Shakespeare reels. Mainly because of the price tag. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JohnPD

I like my Sahara 2500FD


----------



## FL-boy

My Abu Garcia Cardinal has never failed me. Had it for maybe 7? years now and it's still awesome. Held up when I lived in FL and fished saltwater and its still great up here now.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon

Shimano spirex with the accutrigger and rear fighting drag.The 1000 series will handle everything from panfish to walleye. $60, you get a spare spool,and a very smooth reel with no wobble.Too bad the symetre's don't have that accutrigger.

With a slight backward movement, the accutrigger puts the line on your index finger for each cast. I'll never own a non-trigger spinning real again. . I checked out a $60 spirex and a phleuger president at my nearby bait shop.A shop that actually allows you to handle reels without them being on make believe short rods that are chained to the display cases.Just by balancing the reels between my index and middle fingers along with winding the reel up and letting it freespin,the spirex was smooth and the president wobbled quite a bit.


----------



## billjaco

Shimano Spirex as well. No anti-reverse, but the convenience of not fumbling for the bail when there is a hot bite makes up for that one negative. Been using them for years. Solid reels that last forever.

I like the front drag model. Button drag down tight for hooksets, then back reel if you get a good sized fish.


----------



## ironman172

I have a couple..... depends on what I am fishing for.....shimano stradic 4000, cabo pts 20....but as said..... I have a few for different feesh and salt water too


----------



## jhetsch2

I am on a tight budget but I love my Abu Garcia Cardinal 102 it is on a BPS Graphite Series 7ft fast action medium heavy rod. Great combo for most fishing I do.

For panfish I love my BPS Tiny Lite on a 6ft Shakespeare Micro Graphite rod. I think the reel was about $17 at BPS and the rod was $15 at Walmart. I use 8lb Crappie Max high viz yellow line with a short fluro leader. So much fun, I like to hand it to my 6 year old after a nice blue gill is hooked.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SConner

1) Shimano Stradic 2500FI
2) Pflueger President XT


----------



## BassariskY

Older Shimano Symetre has been a great work horse reel for me and still is!

I'm really enjoying the Daiwa Fuego and Advantage also. Both discontinued reels but still great to have.


----------



## yogi

Cheap budget reels any thing that I can reel a fish in on


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shru

Shimano Vanquish 1000s
I only ultralight fish


----------



## scappy193

My favorite reel I have right now is an old Shakespeare Catera. It was cheap but hasn't failed me in years. Back in the mid to late 90's I bought a Symetre and it was the best. Lasted longest and was the smoothest reel I ever had. Bought one a few years ago from Gander and taken it back twice because after a few fish it would grind like nuts on the real in with any pressure. Recently made the move to President because of everyone on here talking them up. Haven't used it yet but I can't wait. 

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER

Shimano Stradic 2500


----------



## poncho 79

shimano stradic 4000


----------



## gabertooth

PENN Battle!


----------



## gamedogs

daiwa exceler 2000


----------



## Alec9371

Quantum pt40


----------



## Mr. A

Diawa Legalis HS2500 & Garcia Mitchell 300 (as soon as it gets passed on to me!)

Mr. A


----------



## RiverRunner88

Stradic 2500


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GreatNorthern

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GreatNorthern

+1 Shimano Symetre w/ rear drag. I still use Quantum Energy E3-2 and E5-1 and E5-4 reels from the mid 90's cause for me they're balanced really well.


----------



## SMBHooker

Pflueger Supreme


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Walleye 3

The older stratics 1000. I have three with the old wood ends on the handle. The newer ones I have are not built as well. The old rear drag symetry 1000 are also good reels. I have a few of them with a lot of hours on them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes

My Shimano Stradic MgFA 2500 is my favorite. Everything about that reel is smooth as butter. The bail operation and overall preformance is better than my newer Stradic FI. The old white FH Stradics were kinda ugly but also were great reels. The Sustains and Stella's are even better yet but a bit pricey for my needs.


----------



## bgrapala

I would probably say a Pflueger Supreme is my favorite reel. Lightweight and butter smooooooth. I do love the cardinal series from AG though. 

To the shimano guys, I've tried three of their spinning reels (spirex, Sahara, and symetre) and a baitcast reel (citica)....something in all 4 broke within a month of purchase. I haven't bought a Shimano in a couple years because of it.


----------



## All Eyes

bgrapala said:


> I would probably say a Pflueger Supreme is my favorite reel. Lightweight and butter smooooooth. I do love the cardinal series from AG though.
> 
> To the shimano guys, I've tried three of their spinning reels (spirex, Sahara, and symetre) and a baitcast reel (citica)....something in all 4 broke within a month of purchase. I haven't bought a Shimano in a couple years because of it.


Seems very odd that all 4 Shimano's had problems. 
I have owned 3 of the 4 that you mentioned and they all have been work horses for me. There is a good reason why they are so popular and if they all fell apart they wouldn't be.


----------



## Walleye 3

All eyes, I have to agree with you. I have 7 stratics, four symetre's. The first three stratics I bought was in 1995 when I ran charters in the islands and they got used non stop. Those three are my favorite and my go to reels today. They have caught a ton of walleye and steelheads in the rivers. I also have sent a few of my other ones back to get cleaned up and the company was good to work with. Hard for me to think four in a row didnt last. One or maybe two ok.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bgrapala

I wouldn't have posted it if it didn't happen to me. I agree they're workhorses. I grew up fishing only Shimano gear and it surprised the hell out of me when I got 4 bad ones.


----------



## AllEyezOnMe

Zebco 33 for me


----------



## All Eyes

bgrapala said:


> I wouldn't have posted it if it didn't happen to me. I agree they're workhorses. I grew up fishing only Shimano gear and it surprised the hell out of me when I got 4 bad ones.


Not saying it didn't happen, but the odds of 4 Shimano's in a row failing after 1 month has to be a record. I still have 2 or 3 Mark series reels from the 80's, a Spirex that I sold to a friend, a Sahara, 3 Symetre's, and 3 Stradics. Also 2 older ones that I can't remember the name of. All of which are still working fine. Pflueger makes some very nice reels also, but I am partial to Shimano based on my experience with them over the years. 
The older Stradics that were pearl colored with wood handles are still some of the best spinning reels ever made IMO. They still bring good money on E-Bay.


----------



## SMBHooker

bgrapala said:


> I wouldn't have posted it if it didn't happen to me. I agree they're workhorses. I grew up fishing only Shimano gear and it surprised the hell out of me when I got 4 bad ones.


I'll second BG's experience with Shimano spinning reels. I will say I've had multiple Pflueger supreme spinning reels all still running like new w/out issue. But only tried Shimano once and it SUCKED! Sorry it just did. Every hook set the bail would fly open. When winding the line in it got hung up 5 out of 10 times on the bail wire. 

Took it back got a Pflueger. 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes

Pflueger's are also very popular for good reason. Smooth and durable. I have an older Medalist that's seen a lot of use and still works as good as new. The first series of President reels made that company a fortune! They are well balanced and have a loose but tight bail which is great. (if that makes sense) 
Less expensive due to the composite frame, but most will never know the difference anyway. The weight factor is pretty minimal and the newer comp material is strong stuff


----------



## redhotbuzz

Shimano Sedona 1000 filled with 10lb Spiderwire Braid an occasional shot of reel magic it has never failed.


----------



## FL-boy

I just got a Quantum Q-Ray a month or so ago and have to say this reel is quickly becoming a favorites. It's worked great in a variety of fishing styles and for plenty of different species. Inexpensive too. Plus, it's just plain cool looking...



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer

AllEyezOnMe said:


> Zebco 33 for me


 Glad to see you like Zebco 33s as I do mine are one step over yours as there Zebco 33 classic ball bearing ones on Zebco Rieno rods. the way to go. And last is my 1950 solid glass sears pistol grip rod with Abu Garcia reel. This rod came with a steel lightning rod blade and I made a custom solid glass blade for it back in the 50s when blanks where easy to buy.


----------



## Mtwillard79

quantum exo


----------



## Bass-Chad

I have 6 Dawia D-shock combos and I love every one of them.


----------



## cmiller

Ditto on the Pflueger Presidents! 

I have tried several over the years! My personal ones are Pfluegers. I have my boy use Diawa Crossfires.

Tip: Think the Pflueger reel is already smooth right out of the box? It is. I take them slightly apart when I get home, remove grease and spray Fluid Film and re-assemble! They will glide like no tomorrow and you will know the difference!

Fluid Film will not allow reel to rust if dropped in the drink either! I swear by that product 100%


----------



## Eriesteamer

cmiller said:


> Ditto on the Pflueger Presidents!
> 
> I have tried several over the years! My personal ones are Pfluegers. I have my boy use Diawa Crossfires.
> 
> Tip: Think the Pflueger reel is already smooth right out of the box? It is. I take them slightly apart when I get home, remove grease and spray Fluid Film and re-assemble! They will glide like no tomorrow and you will know the difference!
> 
> Fluid Film will not allow reel to rust if dropped in the drink either! I swear by that product 100%


Your cracking me up on if dropped in drink. Did you ever get any the three that where dropped over at skeeter. You need stock the fluid film for sure with the dropping in lake as Skeeter. LOL Where you get this stuff and what was it made for and what is in it to water proof reels. Price it cost.


----------



## cmiller

Eriesteamer said:


> Your cracking me up on if dropped in drink. Did you ever get any the three that where dropped over at skeeter. You need stock the fluid film for sure with the dropping in lake as Skeeter. LOL Where you get this stuff and what was it made for and what is in it to water proof reels. Price it cost.


http://www.fluid-film.com

I never got them rods back ....yet. Thanks for picking on me. At Cortland Tractor, it's about 10.00 per spray can. It has 1000's of uses 

It's a product made from sheep fat. According to their ad on the site, Auto-Zone will be carrying it!

I even use it on my guitar strings and they last alot longer!

A test was done. Fluid film VS wd-40. Wd-40 failed majorly. 
Bare metal on a car frame. After 3 mos, wd-40 showed rust. Fluid Film? NO RUST Bare metal!!!!!

http://www.fluid-film.com/applications/heavy_marine/


----------



## Eriesteamer

cmiller said:


> http://www.fluid-film.com
> 
> I never got them rods back ....yet. Thanks for picking on me. At Cortland Tractor, it's about 10.00 per spray can. It has 1000's of uses
> 
> It's a product made from sheep fat. According to their ad on the site, Auto-Zone will be carrying it!
> 
> I even use it on my guitar strings and they last alot longer!
> 
> A test was done. Fluid film VS wd-40. Wd-40 failed majorly.
> Bare metal on a car frame. After 3 mos, wd-40 showed rust. Fluid Film? NO RUST Bare metal!!!!!
> 
> http://www.fluid-film.com/applications/heavy_marine/


 Not picking on you and like help you get the rods that are in Davy Jones locker at skeeter. Thanks on Fluid film it got beat WD 40 as they used fish oil back a bit and quite the use and there product now sucks. I never knew you play guitar and if electric you ever need amp fixed I can fix them. You still have a boat ?? Hope so.


----------



## cmiller

Eriesteamer said:


> Not picking on you and like help you get the rods that are in Davy Jones locker at skeeter. Thanks on Fluid film it got beat WD 40 as they used fish oil back a bit and quite the use and there product now sucks. I never knew you play guitar and if electric you ever need amp fixed I can fix them. You still have a boat ?? Hope so.


I play both Electric and Acoustic Guitar. Still have boat, take it out when I can. If I had scuba gear i'd get those back!


----------



## Blazerz65

Van Stall 150, best thing I have ever bought. Got it for 300 because their was a scratched. had a friend fix it up cant even tell its their. Caught everything for bass, to walleye, to pike, to cobia, to kings, 7 foot sharks.


----------



## leftfordead88

Quantum exo 25 spooled with 8lb trilene Xl 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes

My fav combo


----------



## sterno

Wow,not one vote for Okuma.I bought my first one this spring and I am sold on their stuff now.How about a vote for the worst reel.Gander Mtn GSX Tournament Pro,horrible reel.Tried to take it back but it was past the 30 day period (even though their web site says 90 days).Emailed corporate,no reply.So they lost me as a customer for life.


----------



## jaximus

excellent thread guys, just joined the forum. im a huge abu garcia guy, mostly for their baitcasters which i use exclusively, and ive been looking for a new spinning reel to update my arsenal of rods. im currently using a gander guide series gs-20 spinning reel and while i really like it, its starting to grind a tiny bit under load of some deeper diving plugs. its ~5 years old and used quite heavily. im looking for a new reel in the 30 size range and leaning toward the pflueger president, great reviews at a modest price. a lot of my personal friends have them and swear by them also.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Shimano Stradic/Symetre and Lew's Speed Spool all day every day! 

Everything else goes in the junk pile or on OGF Marketplace.


----------



## robertj298

The one thats been sitting in my closet for 5 years. Anything I can do with a spinning reel I can do better with a baitcaster.


----------



## st.slippy

sterno said:


> Wow,not one vote for Okuma.I bought my first one this spring and I am sold on their stuff now.How about a vote for the worst reel.Gander Mtn GSX Tournament Pro,horrible reel.Tried to take it back but it was past the 30 day period (even though their web site says 90 days).Emailed corporate,no reply.So they lost me as a customer for life.


I vote for okuma. I can't drop $200 on a reel. I have shimano symetres and a pfleuger supreme, and some gander reels. While out of the box i prefer a symetre, once you break them in, an okuma trio 20 with braid is, hands down, my favorite. Small reel, but not so light that the rod is too unbalanced. 18 lbs max drag and can handle any fish (40 inch musky, 36" flattie). Baitcasting, I have an energy PT and a bass pro qualifier and the pro qualifier takes it hands down. I like fishing slow and that is one of the reasons I bought the okuma trio is because of a slower line pick-up. Got the high speed in the 30 size but am still working it in. The trio out of the box feels like you are reeling through a little resistance, but after time it is perfect. All my other reels I have difficulty in the very cold temps in december and January, but not the trio. They list for $80, but you can find them for $50.


----------



## SteelyDeacon

I like Pflueger Presidents.

Also Okuma Stratus (a Dick's exclusive line)

Very smooth, durable, and cheap!


----------



## bman

FL-boy said:


> My Abu Garcia Cardinal has never failed me. Had it for maybe 7? years now and it's still awesome. Held up when I lived in FL and fished saltwater and its still great up here now.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've used all levels of shimanos for the past 30 years, and I'd probably have to stick with my Shimano symtre or sustain for "best". However, I bought an Abu-Garcia cardinal for my son two years ago and it's been an excellent reel. It rarely if ever tangles on him (he's young so I expected this to happen way more than it does) and for the money, I'm not sure it can be beat. I think I paid around 40 bucks for it at a local big box store.

The only issue I have with the shimanos is water intrusion. If you leave the reel on your boat deck exposed to rain where the reel is on its side, it will get water inside the gearbox. And then, it will grind until the water is eliminated. I finally figured out how to avoid this issue by keeping the spinning reels in my rod box or hanging vertically in a different deck storage area. Otherwise, I love them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I like stradics... i was useing fluegers but had one crap out on me. And have seen many others crape out after not even a yr of fishing.... if I had the moneybid fish sustains for sure!


----------

